# Pandoro Bread Pudding



## africanmeat (Mar 15, 2014)

for friday night i made Pandoro Bread Pudding .
I cut the pandoro in small pieces. then into a well greased baking pan .
 I mix in a bowl 5 eggs, full cream milk ,brown sugar ,ohio maple  syrup ,cinamon ,Vanilla extract and home made cherry liqueur .
I pour over the pandoro and press it down .
sprinkle brown sugar over it .
i put it in a preheated oven 350 for 45 minutes.
enjoy.













DSC00204.JPG



__ africanmeat
__ Mar 15, 2014


















DSC00206.JPG



__ africanmeat
__ Mar 15, 2014


















DSC00208.JPG



__ africanmeat
__ Mar 15, 2014


















DSC00210.JPG



__ africanmeat
__ Mar 15, 2014


















DSC00218.JPG



__ africanmeat
__ Mar 15, 2014


















DSC00228.JPG



__ africanmeat
__ Mar 15, 2014






thanks


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 15, 2014)

Man oh man, I'M MAKING THAT!!!!!  Wow, looks incredible.  Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 15, 2014)

Wow, looks awesome !!  Bet that was very tasty !  Thumbs Up


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 15, 2014)

Looks mighty yummy. Haven't heard of that particular bread..but I make a mean Cajun version using Hoagie Rolls. One thing I learned..let that bread soak up all the liquid it can from an overnight rest in the ice box. Picked up that tip from a dumb Potugese Yankee from Falls River, Mass. who used to come on TV.  Well the dummy was sure right. That overnight rest kicks it up a notch or two. I thought Maple syrup come from Vermont. I best let the Ohiya folks know about this. Thanks.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 15, 2014)

Nice looking bread pudding, I make a Cajun style with French bread and fruit, but that looks really tastee. Never thought of fruit liqueur, LOL Me.... I missed a chance to use fruit liqueur!  I even tried using the fruit after sucking out the juices.... I can't believe I missed the fruit liqueur

Seriously, I am in awe......













Drinks.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 15, 2014






You should see all the bottles, strawberry, peach, plum, pear, etc etc.........

.













Smoked pumpkin 004.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 15, 2014






That's it making some French bread and trying this the liqueur in it. I am all excited!  








  I am humbled.


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow, that looks so warm and wonderful!!!!

I bet this was so very welcomed at the table!!!!

Great job!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## africanmeat (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## africanmeat (Apr 7, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Nice looking bread pudding, I make a Cajun style with French bread and fruit, but that looks really tastee. Never thought of fruit liqueur, LOL Me.... I missed a chance to use fruit liqueur!  I even tried using the fruit after sucking out the juices.... I can't believe I missed the fruit liqueur
> 
> Seriously, I am in awe......
> 
> ...


  I just made one with your idea . thanks 


Leah Elisheva said:


> Wow, that looks so warm and wonderful!!!!
> 
> I bet this was so very welcomed at the table!!!!
> 
> ...


thanks yes it was welcomed and it was finished that evening


----------



## foamheart (Apr 7, 2014)

africanmeat said:


> I just made one with your idea . thanks


I'll have to make some more bread, I have yet to attempt it, but its on my list! I know you won't believe this but sweets are just not a big deal around here, now meat and potatoes is! Of course I say that with a big Lemon meringue pie cooling but that's not normal.

But what did you do?  How did it work for you? Did you use a fruit liqueur with the accompanying fruit? Like Cherry brandy with cherries? The liqueur alone would of course be like adding another extract but with a little flavor with the smell and alcohol.

Sorry, you got me all excited already....... LOL So how was it?


----------



## africanmeat (Apr 7, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> I'll have to make some more bread, I have yet to attempt it, but its on my list! I know you won't believe this but sweets are just not a big deal around here, now meat and potatoes is! Of course I say that with a big Lemon meringue pie cooling but that's not normal.
> 
> But what did you do?  How did it work for you? Did you use a fruit liqueur with the accompanying fruit? Like Cherry brandy with cherries? The liqueur alone would of course be like adding another extract but with a little flavor with the smell and alcohol.
> 
> Sorry, you got me all excited already....... LOL So how was it?


this one http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/160349/pandoro-pina-colada-pudding-with-foamheart-help

thanks


----------

